# kein einloggen per kdm seit upd. Xorg-server-1.9.0 [solved]

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

diese Fälle häufen sich anscheinend, im englischen wie im deutschen Teil des Forums, siehe auch Schinkencroissant

und sein KDM bricht ab.

Da es jedoch anscheinend noch keine Lösung gibt, mein Fall ein wenig anders gelagert scheint, und um die Verwirrung nicht komplett zu machen, habe ich mich da nicht hinten drangehangen, sondern diesen Post eröffnet.

Ich arbeite komplett auf ~x86 und hatte bereits erfolgreich KDE-4.5.1 mit xorg-server-1.8.2 am laufen, natürlich ohne hal. 

Dann kam das update auf xorg-server-1.9.0, und seitdem kann ich mich nicht mehr per kdm einloggen. Auch nicht wenn ich mich als user anmelde, und dann per startx-script.

Hab hier ein Atom-Netbook mit intergrierter Intel-Grafik, und wie üblich den ganzen x11-driver und xorg kram neu gebaut. Kernel ist der 2.6.35-r6.

Anderen Tipps folgend hab ich auch schon xdm dbus kdm und haste nicht gesehen neu gebaut, dbus nun auch demaskiert und in der letzten version, genau wie knetworkmanager, da der sonst nicht mit kde-4.5.1 bauen mag.

Hab auch mal mit nem frischen testuser im /home getestet - Fehlanzeige.

Zurückgehen auf 1.8.2 will ich aber nicht, sondern lieber helfen die Fehlersuche voranzutreiben, und den eigenen Fall gleich mit zu erschlagen (man hat ja schließlich noch ein zweites Notfallsystem auffe Plodde)

Also, wo könnte man noch ansetzten? Sorry schonmal für die langen folgenden listen, bin hier nicht am Zielsystem und mit pastebin ist hier schlecht    :Rolling Eyes: 

Hier die Infos:

kdm.log, dmesg  und summary.log liefern keine aktuellen Fehler.

.xsession-errors, die wohl am zielführensten zu sein scheint:

```

startkde: Starting up...

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kbuildsycoca4(2477) KBuildSycoca::checkTimestamps: checking file timestamps

kbuildsycoca4(2477) KBuildSycoca::checkTimestamps: timestamps check ok

kbuildsycoca4(2477) kdemain: Emitting notifyDatabaseChanged ()

Fetched layout groups from X server:    layouts: ("us")    variants: ("") 

Fetched layout groups from X server:    layouts: ("de")    variants: ("") 

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

Invalid D-BUS member name 'idle-hint' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection

Invalid D-BUS member name 'is-local' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection

Invalid D-BUS member name 'x11-display-device' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection

Invalid D-BUS member name 'x11-display' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection

Invalid D-BUS member name 'display-device' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection

Invalid D-BUS member name 'remote-host-name' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection

Invalid D-BUS member name 'session-type' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection

Invalid D-BUS member name 'unix-user' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection

<unknown program name>(2472)/ KStartupInfo::createNewStartupId: creating:  "netbook;1284639095;601839;2472_TIME0" : "unnamed app"

ksmserver(2492) SetAuthentication_local: KSMServer: SetAProc_loc: conn  0 , prot= local , file= @/tmp/.ICE-unix/2492

ksmserver(2492) SetAuthentication_local: KSMServer: SetAProc_loc: conn  1 , prot= unix , file= /tmp/.ICE-unix/2492

ksmserver(2492) KSMServer::restoreSession: KSMServer::restoreSession  "saved at previous logout"

kwin(2518) Kephal::DesktopWidgetScreens::DesktopWidgetScreens: foo

kwin(2518) KWin::Extensions::init: Extensions: shape: 0x "11"  composite: 0x "4"  render: 0x "b"  fixes: 0x "40"

kded(2476)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

QDBusConnection: name 'org.kde.kglobalaccel' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.5'

kwin(2518) KWin::CompositingPrefs::detect: glx version is  1 . 4

kwin(2518) KWin::CompositingPrefs::detectDriverAndVersion: GL vendor is "Tungsten Graphics, Inc" 

kwin(2518) KWin::CompositingPrefs::detectDriverAndVersion: GL renderer is "Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM 20100328 2010Q1 x86/MMX/SSE2" 

kwin(2518) KWin::CompositingPrefs::detectDriverAndVersion: GL version is "1.4 Mesa 7.8.2" 

kwin(2518) KWin::CompositingPrefs::detectDriverAndVersion: Detected driver "intel" , version "20100328" 

kwin(2518) KDecorationPlugins::loadPlugin: kwin : path  "/usr/lib/kde4/kwin3_qtcurve.so"  for  "kwin3_qtcurve"

kwin(2518): ""fsrestore1" - conversion of "0,0,0,0" to QRect failed" 

kwin(2518) KWin::Extensions::init: Extensions: shape: 0x "11"  composite: 0x "4"  render: 0x "b"  fixes: 0x "40"

kwin(2518) KWin::Extensions::init: Extensions: shape: 0x "11"  composite: 0x "4"  render: 0x "b"  fixes: 0x "40"

kwin(2518) KWin::Workspace::setupCompositing: Initializing OpenGL compositing

kwin(2518) KWin::SceneOpenGL::initBufferConfigs: Drawable visual (depth  24 ): 0x "a0"

kwin(2518) KWin::SceneOpenGL::initBufferConfigs: Drawable visual (depth  32 ): 0x "5b"

kwin(2518) KWin::SceneOpenGL::initBuffer: Buffer visual (depth  24 ): 0x "a2"

kwin(2518) KWin::SceneOpenGL::SceneOpenGL: DB: true , TFP: true , SHM: false , Direct: true

kwin(2518) KWin::Workspace::setupCompositing: Refresh rate  60 Hz

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_slidingpopups"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_blur"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_fade"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_flipswitch"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_desktopgrid"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_shadow"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_presentwindows"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_login"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_boxswitch"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_cube"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_taskbarthumbnail"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_logout"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_cubeslide"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_translucency"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_highlightwindow"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_zoom"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_dialogparent"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_minimizeanimation"

kwin(2518) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_coverswitch"

kwin(2518) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  4

kwin(2518) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.

kglobalaccel: Fatal IO error: client killed

Qt-subapplication: Fatal IO error: client killed

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed

Fatal Error: Accessed global static 'KGlobalPrivate *globalData()' after destruction. Defined at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.5.1/work/kdelibs-4.5.1/kdecore/kernel/kglobal.cpp:116

KCrash: Application 'ksmserver' crashing...

Fatal Error: Accessed global static 'KGlobalPrivate *globalData()' after destruction. Defined at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.5.1/work/kdelibs-4.5.1/kdecore/kernel/kglobal.cpp:116

Unable to start Dr. Konqi

kdeinit4: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit4: Exit.

kded4: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.

kdeinit4: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit4: Exit.

```

messages.log

```

Sep 16 12:51:34 netbook kdm: :0[2397]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user andy by (uid=0)

Sep 16 12:51:43 netbook kernel: [   52.051313] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Sep 16 12:51:43 netbook kernel: [   52.067408] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Sep 16 12:51:44 netbook kernel: [   52.371323] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Sep 16 12:51:47 netbook kdm[2255]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Sep 16 12:51:47 netbook kdm: :0[2397]: pam_unix(kde:session): session closed for user andy

Sep 16 12:52:07 netbook login[2390]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

```

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## ScytheMan

hier in dem thread gehts um dasselbe problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844735.html

mit verweis auf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337055

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844423.html

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke ScytheMan,

aber ich schrieb ja schon in meinem ersten Satz, dass ich den post auf den du verweist bereits kenne!

Die anderen übrigens auch und alle aus'm englischen Teil des Forums ebenso.

War aber trotzdem hilfreich weil ich ausgerechnet deinen link auf Bugzilla nicht angeklickt hatte, und dort wird's ja endlich konkret.

Da ich compositing nicht abschalten möchte, und vorest auch kein flickering will, muss ich wohl oder übel doch eine version downgraden.

Schließlich will ich am SFD in Köln http://sfd.koelnerlinuxtreffen.de/

ja was frisches und vernünftiges vorweisen können, um den ganzen binärlern mal zu zeigen wo die Kuh die Flecken hat   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

So,

mit dem letzten Mesa update ist die Sache gefixed!

Das heisst, nach erneutem Update auf xorg-server-1.9.0

und dem remergen der entsprechenden x11-drivers pakete klappt es nun endlich erwartungsgemäß.

Man kann sich nun also wieder per kdm einloggen, und compositing Effekte gehen auch.

Alles wird Gut - Gentoo sei dank!

----------

## Randy Andy

Tolle Wurst,

seit dem xorg-server-1.9.0-r1 hab ich das gleiche Problem nun wieder.

Hab zwei Tage rumexperimentiert, und auch das Update zu 1.9.0-r2 hat das Problem nicht beseitigt.

Nach dem deaktivieren der Compositing Effekte kann ich mich immerhin wieder einloggen. Downgraden kann man aber nicht mehr, da  1.9.0 und 1.9.0-r1 wohl aus dem tree entfernt wurden.

Alles andere gemäß einigen Bug-Reports hat bisher nix gebracht.

Wisst ihr mehr über mögliche Abhilfen ?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab hat sich doch von xorg-server-1.9.0 auf -r1 und -r2 kaum etwas grundsätzliches geändert, außer diese ominöse xdm-setup Bug Geschichte  :Wink: 

Aber wohl in libdrm

daher die Frage, hast du schon mal sowas wie 

```
emerge -1 libdrm mesa xorg-server && emerge -1 $(qlist -IC xf86-video)
```

 durchgebracht?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Josef,

ja, sowas ähnliches:

```

emerge -1 libdrm mesa xorg-server && emerge -1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

```

+ das  löschen von /etc/init.d/xdm und xdm-setup

+ erneutes emergen von xdm, kwin + kdelibs

Jedoch alles ohne Erfolg. 

Wie gesagt, erst nach Abschalten von Compositing per editor in der Datei ließ mein Einloggen wieder möglich werden.

Wenn ich wieder an meiner Box bin, kann ich noch ein paar logs und Infos nachschieben, wenn's hilft...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## root_tux_linux

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=337055   ???

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab:

Also mein Klapprechner war fast zwei Wochen weg, kleine Ausbesserung über Garantie, deshalb habe ich das Update -r1 verpasst, kann also nicht sagen, ob es bei mir damit laufen würde, aber mit dem -r2 tut es bei mir ebenfalls nicht. Ist eigentlich sicher, dass es an der Intel-Grafik liegt? Wenn das nämlich noch nicht sicher ist, dann könnte ich mal mit meiner ATI-Karte testen, was dann passiert.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Yamakuzure

Compositing über kwinrc ausschalten: */home/<user>/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc wrote:*   

> [Compositing]
> 
> CheckIsSafe=true
> 
> Enabled=false
> ...

 Dann startet es schonmal wieder. Da KDE aber auch ohne Compositing immer wieder mal Hänger hatte, habe ich qt-gui mit USE="-raster" installiert, den Rest von QT, sowie kdelibs neugebaut, und nun funktioniert endlich wieder alles flüssig und ohne Abstürze.

Eins fällt mir gerade noch auf: dbus. KDE-4.5.1 braucht dbus > 1.3.1 ! Mit dbus-1.2.24 gibts garantiert Probleme.

Dies habe ich auf einem Rechner mit nVidia-Graphikkarte (nouveau Treiber) und einem Laptop mit Intel 965GM Chipsatz erlebt.

----------

## Randy Andy

So wie ich die Bug reports verstanden habe gibts da wohl verschiedene Möglichkeiten als Ursache.

Jedenfalls wenn nach dem deaktivieren des Compositing , so wie von Yamakuzure hier beschrieben, ein enloggen wieder möglich ist, dann soll es wohl ein Intel-spezifisches Treiber-Problem sein.

Allerdings hatte ich es ja schon mal mit dem 1.9er xorg-server+Compositing flüssig und beanstandungsfrei am laufen - subjektiv nicht ganz so performant wie mit dem 1.8er xorg-server, aber besser als so wie jetzt.

Auf meinem 64bit system mit proprietärem nvidia-Treiber hab ich übrigens überhaupt keine Probleme - wie's um Ati bestellt ist weiss ich allerdings nicht- denke aber dass die Chancen gut stehen.

Auf meinem Netbook hab ich einen:

```

0:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

```

Compiliere aber gerade KDE-4.5.2 darauf und mag daher gerade nix anderes testen (auf'm 64-bitter läufts schon fein   :Wink: 

Gut's Nächtle,

Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

So, KDE-4.5.2 ist dank distcc  auch auf dem Netbook fertig, so dass ich mal flugs was testen konnte.

Nochmal zur Info, das gesamte System ist ~x86 und auf dem letzten Stand.

Dann hab ich ein downgrade von mesa gemacht:

```
emerge -av =mesa-7.7.1
```

und zur Sicherheit vor versehentlichen updates auf die n.i.o Version noch ein:

```
echo "=media-libs/mesa-7.8.2" >> /etc/package.mask
```

einmal ausloggen, xserver restarten, einloggen.

Dann über die Systemeinstellungen die Arbeitsflächen Effekte aktivieren, und bei mir funktioniert seither wieder alles wie gewünscht.

Hoffe es hilft auch bei anderen intel Hardwarekombinationen, und somit auch euch...

Good luck,

Andy.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal,

also mit dem 1.9.0.901 funktioniert es bei mir immer noch nicht (zumindest ohne das mesa downgrade, das ich allerdings auch noch nicht ausprobiert hatte).

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Schinkencroissant,

na dann probier's halt mal aus, und gib uns dann dein Feedback.

Denn in der Konstellation die du da benennst, hat es ja schließlich bei mir auch nicht funktioniert.

Viel Erfolg dann,

Andy.

----------

